# Casper and Missy Labor Day weekend 2009



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

We are just trying to relax with the dogs this weekend, taking them for walks they are loving it.

I am bad about posting pictures of them, so I had some time and took some pictures this weekend to post.

Casper turned 3 yrs old Sept 2nd and Missy turned 2 yrs old in July.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

more pictures....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy belated birthday! Looks like the pups had a wonderful weekend! I'm jealous you're able to keep them in full coat!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Linda, 
I don't know if I will always have them in full coat...when Casper blew his coat *again* this Spring, DH said " your going to have to give him a hair cut" it was that bad. But I kept working on him it took along time to finally get all the mats brushed out.
I can handle the long coats -but that blowing coat is too much


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

They both look great! You got some really nice pictures and I love seeing full coats! I like the look of a full coat and there seems to be so few of us that aren't cutting their dogs down. It IS alot of work though... Rufus had a second coat blow this year too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great photos! The second one, the two together in the flowers, is my favorite! It's beautiful and the contrast in their colors is so pretty.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They look great! And yes, you need to share pics more often


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pics - they look so pretty with the flowers! Their coats are beautiful, too!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous pups !!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great pics Lynn! You really should share pics more often.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Great photos! The second one, the two together in the flowers, is my favorite! It's beautiful and the contrast in their colors is so pretty.


Ann, 
This was one of my favorites too...but Casper had just been digging in the flowers and still had some on his dirt on him:biggrin1:

I don't know how the heck Amanda can get 4 dogs to look so good in a picture


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lynn, I like that photo, too. And, the bit of dirt in Casper's hair makes him look natural and comfortable. 

I hope you share more photos...I like seeing them. They are beautiful!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lynn,
They look fabulous!!! I hope you had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Lynn...what a wonderful Labor Day weekend! I just love seeing Casper and Missy. I adore the 2nd picture of them in front of the flowers. But I love seeing them 'walkin' they look so happy. I too am envious of your ability to keep them in full coat. They look gorgeous!

Do you have any more info on Casper's liver tests? He sure looks like a happy, healthy Hav!!!! 

Give Missy and Casper belly rubs for me.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Ann,
> This was one of my favorites too...but Casper had just been digging in the flowers and still had some on his dirt on him:biggrin1:
> 
> *I don't know how the heck Amanda can get 4 dogs to look so good in a picture *


OK Lynn,Lina and Amanda-Please share your secrets to group shots!hoto:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful Havs and pictures. Their coats look really nice and I don't know how you can keep both in full coats. Cicero is a lot of work to me. Glad everyone enjoyed Labor Day!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> do you have any more info on Casper's liver tests? He sure looks like a happy, healthy Hav!!!!


Hi Missy,
I put Casper on a low protein diet and I am going to have his bile acids tested again soon. His last ALT was 149 down from 349, and that really is not that bad, and his BATS were really not that bad either. He has been very well and happy, no signs of any problems.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lynn....they are absolutely GORGEOUS! My gosh, aging has just made them better looking, if that was possible!  Great pictures, too..love the flowers...coats are beautiful,

I'm happy to hear Casper's levels are good


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a treat in your hand and do a stay. And with Casey I cheated and let a leash on- we were in the front yard. It is amazing what you can do with the word stay. Just practice it individually and then combine them get them used to it and the camera is a distraction! But your better behaved dogs on the outside too cause the squirmy ones are less likely to move (notice Belle is usually in the middle or Dash depending where we are). But stay is good for many things including pictures


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks all,
It was so good to hear from you all!!! I am going to try harder to post more pictures....


Amanda, thanks for the picture tips...I will be trying them.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Lynn, they are adorable! Great pictures. I can't believe Missy is 2 already.


----------

